# Lost jetting job



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

I quote a potential customer 400.00 $ for 1st 2 hours & 150.00 per hour there after (includes camera ). Explained to him breifly that I can usually take care of job within a 2 hour time frame , he says " well let me get back to you " . I know at that point I lost him . I have been paying strict attention to who my competition is in my area ( 15 - 20 mile radius ). It seems that gardeners are now carring low end snakes and pressure washers on their vehicles , also some others in the work force . There is even one guy in my area who has a US 4018 that charges 150.00 $ . I now know that I will forced to change my approach with potential customers from what I stated above to something like " 250.00 for 1st hour " and leave it at that . If I get the job , than go out there and poke a hole in it and give them their invoice . Any work beyond that is additional . Hate to approach like this but I am loosing too many jobs.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

1manshow said:


> I quote a potential customer 400.00 $ for 1st 2 hours & 150.00 per hour there after (includes camera ). Explained to him breifly that I can usually take care of job within a 2 hour time frame , he says " well let me get back to you " . I know at that point I lost him . I have been paying strict attention to who my competition is in my area ( 15 - 20 mile radius ). It seems that gardeners are now carring low end snakes and pressure washers on their vehicles , also some others in the work force . There is even one guy in my area who has a US 4018 that charges 150.00 $ . I now know that I will forced to change my approach with potential customers from what I stated above to something like " 250.00 for 1st hour " and leave it at that . If I get the job , *than go out there and poke a hole in it and give them their invoice* . Any work beyond that is additional . Hate to approach like this but I am loosing too many jobs.




Thatta boy... if you can't beatem'... joinem' :no: If you can't make it work for you maybe you should find another profession ? I would walk before I lowered myself to their level.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

AssTyme said:


> Thatta boy... :no: If you can't make it work for you maybe you should find another profession ?


was actually hoping for a few different approaches to be considered not b.s from another ass


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Defiantly not a good market for the drain world. Losing money at those prices. Has to be a foot in the door tactic. I'll bet that company offers relining?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

1manshow said:


> was actually hoping for a few different approaches to be considered not b.s from another ass




You're the one who said you were going to turn hole poker... :blink:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Focus on why you're better and not why you're more expensive.

Do you offer any warranty? How well are you jetting results? Can you post a before and after video? Maybe we can offer some suggestions.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> Defiantly not a good market for the drain world. Losing money at those prices. Has to be a foot in the door tactic. I'll bet that company offers relining?


yes it is a foot in the door tactic , most companies out here use that tactic . I have nothing against upselling when needed . I dont like the approach of poking a hole and running , but this is what the competition is doing . all the customer see's is dollar signs and lowest price usually gets the job . I may have to join in on these tactics and see how it goes. alot of scammers out here .for instance when I was at my local sewer snake repair shop a guy drops of a main line snake with about 30 feet of cable in it .he is asked if he wants new cable and he replies " no , its good the way it is , it helps me sell sewer repairs ( large franchise we have all heard of )


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

1manshow said:


> I quote a potential customer 400.00 $ for 1st 2 hours & 150.00 per hour there after (includes camera ). Explained to him breifly that I can usually take care of job within a 2 hour time frame , he says " well let me get back to you " . I know at that point I lost him....


You would have lost me too. Stop quoting those prices over the phone. You are scaring them away before they have a chance to appreciate your value.

Give them a minimal diagnostic price to get in front of them. Then explain their options of a quick poke with a cable as compared to a complete hydro jet cleaning service. Show photos that tell the real story. Couple that with your professional appearance and demeanor. As they experience the difference, you will see a difference.

That has never, and will never happen....over the phone.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> Focus on why you're better and not why you're more expensive.
> 
> Do you offer any warranty? How well are you jetting results? Can you post a before and after video? Maybe we can offer some suggestions.


no I do not offer warranty's unless i have made a physical repair of some type.I have been getting good results , I have invested in a handful of nice heads , warthogs ,rr etc . I dont always record , but i do use the camera and place the heads right on the problem areas . show owners before and afters . 

at these kind of prices would you offer a warranty?


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> You would have lost me too. Stop quoting those prices over the phone. You are scaring them away before they have a chance to appreciate your value.
> 
> Give them a minimal diagnostic price to get in front of them. Then explain their options of a quick poke with a cable as compared to a complete hydro jet cleaning service. Show photos that tell the real story. Couple that with your professional appearance and demeanor. As they experience the difference, you will see a difference.
> 
> That has never, and will never happen....over the phone.


Yes good info , I will work on that pronto


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> You would have lost me too. Stop quoting those prices over the phone. You are scaring them away before they have a chance to appreciate your value.
> 
> Give them a minimal diagnostic price to get in front of them. Then explain their options of a quick poke with a cable as compared to a complete hydro jet cleaning service. Show photos that tell the real story. Couple that with your professional appearance and demeanor. As they experience the difference, you will see a difference.
> 
> That has never, and will never happen....over the phone.


Zackly! Just say you can't be sure what their problem is without looking at it...

Never give a price over the phone... Never!


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Zackly! Just say you can't be sure what their problem is without looking at it...
> 
> Never give a price over the phone... Never!


thank you . new approach starting tomorrow


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

1manshow said:


> no I do not offer warranty's unless i have made a physical repair of some type.I have been getting good results , I have invested in a handful of nice heads , warthogs ,rr etc . I dont always record , but i do use the camera and place the heads right on the problem areas . show owners before and afters .
> 
> at these kind of prices would you offer a warranty?


I do a 2 year warranty unless the lateral has cracks. I also do a before and after video accessible by email. Also do a rootx treatment, register them and call them up on the 1 year anniversary for another rootx application. I do this for every single drain job. 

Not understanding...."i have been getting good results" good results in what? Customer response, pipe cleaning?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I third the "no phone quote" worst thing you can do.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> I do a 2 year warranty unless the lateral has cracks. I also do a before and after video accessible by email. Also do a rootx treatment, register them and call them up on the 1 year anniversary for another rootx application. I do this for every single drain job.
> 
> Not understanding...."i have been getting good results" good results in what? Customer response, pipe cleaning?


good results with both , customer response and pipe cleaning


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I get $475 to jet the line, run a camera and locate the issue if needed. Then I explain to the customer that it does a pretty good job at cleaning a pipe and a terrible job at fixing the pipe. I let them know that 70% of the time a line is clogged it's not an issue with what went down the pipe but there is something wrong with the pipe. I customer that is thinking of a 5k repair forgets about the $475


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm $395 hour residential and $450 commercial (2 hour minimum) but run very limited 1 hour specials.


----------

